# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  xin giúp đỡ về máy router làm mộc

## lord

Em cũng không biết gửi chủ đề vào đâu cho đúng, nếu có sai sót gì mong các bác thông cảm ạ, em vào chủ đề luôn ạ: sáng nay em mới mua một chiếc máy router của nhật bãi, tình trạng nó cong nguyên như trong hình (để em post) và bây giờ em phải làm thế nào:
- đấu động cơ 3 pha 200 sang 380 (cái này em cầy sẽ làm dc nhưng mở chủ đề nên em hỏi luôn ạ)?
- Nó có nguyên dàn xi lanh thủy lực để đẩy phôi, có tủ điện và cả máy bơm dầu...(như hình ạ)...giờ em phải làm sao để đấu nối? hay có cao thủ nào giúp em vụ này cho máy nó hoạt động không ạ? kinh phí thế nào cứ cho em biết ạ, em ở tphcm, số em: 08.9864.3202 em tên hoài ạ

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Hỏi bác thế này: Bác mua cả máy này bao nhiêu tiền vậy? nếu làm mộc đục khắc tranh hay hoa văn các kiểu ở mặt phẳng thì tự làm máy hoặc đặt hàng người ta làm theo khổ mình ưng ý hơn. Em nhìn cái hình vẹo cả cổ mà không hình dung máy nó ra sao luôn.
- Còn bác hỏi em thấy em mạo muội nói thế này: đấu động cơ nhật nội địa 200v sang 380v thì bác đấu kiểu sao.
- Còn đấu điện cho máy chạy thì: cái  này sản xuất ra với công năng khác với nhu cầu của mình nên cái nào thừa thì vứt hết cái nào thiếu thì bổ sung, cái nào chưa phù hợp thì cải tạo.
- Con nguồn thủy lực đó bác có bán không vậy. hí hí.

----------


## sieunhim

Ko biết nhu cầu bác thớt thế nào mà ôm con này về. Tiếc là e đang ở viện nên chỉ hóng thôi ko thì cũng qua bác chủ học hỏi ae.

----------


## lord

> Hỏi bác thế này: Bác mua cả máy này bao nhiêu tiền vậy? nếu làm mộc đục khắc tranh hay hoa văn các kiểu ở mặt phẳng thì tự làm máy hoặc đặt hàng người ta làm theo khổ mình ưng ý hơn. Em nhìn cái hình vẹo cả cổ mà không hình dung máy nó ra sao luôn.
> - Còn bác hỏi em thấy em mạo muội nói thế này: đấu động cơ nhật nội địa 200v sang 380v thì bác đấu kiểu sao.
> - Còn đấu điện cho máy chạy thì: cái  này sản xuất ra với công năng khác với nhu cầu của mình nên cái nào thừa thì vứt hết cái nào thiếu thì bổ sung, cái nào chưa phù hợp thì cải tạo.
> - Con nguồn thủy lực đó bác có bán không vậy. hí hí.


Haha bác vui tính quá, em chạy ghé bãi có con máy nhìn khá rối mắt thế là lấy luôn, theo ngu ý của em thì con đó làm dc khá nhiều việc: đục mộng hay tầng, phay mộng duơng luôn, khi không cần auto thì có thể gỡ bộ gá ra và đánh thủ công, em ngó qua thì hiểu sơ bộ nó sẽ đánh hành trình và anh thợ chỉ việc lấy phôi và đưa phôi vào. héo một nỗi là em không có nhiều thời gian nên không tự tay phá  :Smile: , cả bộ gồm ty thủy lực, bơm dầu, tủ điện em mua 5,5tr, còn cái router em mua 18 chai, chả biết đắt hay rẻ nhưng ngó thấy nó làm dc việc và trong túi sáng vợ cho vừa hay đủ tiền nên múc luôn  :Smile:

----------


## lord

> Ko biết nhu cầu bác thớt thế nào mà ôm con này về. Tiếc là e đang ở viện nên chỉ hóng thôi ko thì cũng qua bác chủ học hỏi ae.


Vậy chúc bác mau khỏe, nhà em thì hoàn toàn múc máy nhật, em cứ rảnh là xuống bãi có con nào ngó làm dc thì em múc về hốt thêm mớ ray nữa là em có con máy chạy ngày đêm  :Smile:

----------


## lord

bác nào rành về thứ này giúp em với

----------


## sieunhim

E nhìn ko rõ nên phán bừa. Con này đấu dàn điều khiển chắc phê đó, nó có xài plc ko hay dk động lực

----------

